# new video



## DavidCC (Mar 28, 2008)

My instructor got some new video editing software, and here is the result. 





 

The old question of "how do they breakfall when knocked out" will surely come up.  I will save you the use of the search function and explain that again.

Not every "knockout" results in unconcisouness.  Sometimes it is just a dazed feeling and sometimes it is somewhere between dazed and unconcious.  it is this middle state where someone will fall and protect themsevles, they are unable to retain their balance but still aware enough to not crack their skull on the ground.  In training the KI guys want to get that level 2, then they know they are on target and getting activation/penetration.

Also, that's a foam club


----------



## thetruth (Mar 29, 2008)

Although I am not a fan of pressure points in the way the likes of KI do them I was quite impressed with some of the stuff your instructor did in that video.  


Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## DavidCC (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you.  Many of the criticisms of this kind of training are valid at times and being serious about our stuff we work at it to make it work.

I am so glad I was not in any of these clips.


----------



## Jim Greenwood (Apr 25, 2008)

thetruth said:


> Although I am not a fan of pressure points in the way the likes of KI do them I was quite impressed with some of the stuff your instructor did in that video.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Sam:asian:


 

Why are you not a fan of how KI does pressure points? What do you find wrong with the way KI does them? How much do you know about how KI does pressure points? Not here to argue just wondering.


----------



## thetruth (Apr 26, 2008)

Originally pressure points were solely in the kata and if you did the kata correctly they worked, you didnt have to know what points were what.  The intellectualisation of this stuff just adds to the amount of things that one has to think about while performing self defense.  This diminishes ones ability to perform under pressure.   I have never seen any of the KI guys (I have met Mark, Evan and 1 other) or those attached to dillman be able to pull off pressure points when they said to the person throwing the attack "throw anything at me" then come out with nice pressure point defense as they do when they know what is coming at them.  Also the tip tap crap is just down right dangerous and is only for dog and pony shows.


Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## Jim Greenwood (Apr 27, 2008)

Just to help you understand how KI does it... We help get people to the point so they don't have to think about it and do it in motion and with real attacks and situations and practice it over and over so much it is instinctive and you should be able to fight from the void or without thought and get the points. Yes nothing is going to be 100% perfect in a real fight but you practice and try to get it so you can do what you train or at least help or why train anything?


Thanks for your input.


----------



## thetruth (Apr 27, 2008)

I know the type of drills and strike you guys do and it ain't my thing.  When practicing pressure point application of any sort one wants to hit hard enough and in a location that still has a detrimental effect to ones assailant if the pp doesn't work and I have seen some KI drills and stuff that rely solely on the pp strike working which is dangerous.  If I want to hit stomach 5 for example I want to hit hard enough so that if I don't get the desired pp result the strike on the jaw should have the potential to end the fight without PP.   Now I know that those who practice pp especially those from a Dillman lineage have a cult like following to the fact that they are the way of self defense and other people don't utilise them because they just don't know the truth so I am not going to get into an argument on who's right or wrong.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## Jim Greenwood (Apr 27, 2008)

I practice PPs lightly (most of the time) so I can practice targeting (if you do it hard every time it gets old real fast) and for my training partners safety... In a real fight I would blast it or squeeze the S**T out of it.

It was good to get your point of view. Believe me I'm not here to argue I just wanted to hear your thoughts, thanks.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (May 31, 2008)

Hey Jim,

Didn't know you were a member here. When is your next seminar? Also sorry to highjack the thread, my bad.


----------

